# Carburetor -> fuel injection swap...



## vanhite (May 13, 2005)

I have a GA15DS (Carbu-Crap-Retor) does anybody know what it will take to change the car to fuel injection? I want to buy a SR20DE motor with throttle body, but will it be worth it with all that I must change for fuel injection?


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

everything ecu,harness,fire wall forward :thumbup: 
have fun


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

First... you have to buy the engine and transmission, SR20s are not cheap. Then, you will need the SR20 ECU, engine wiring harness, new fuel pump (fuel injection fuel pumps require more PSI than carbed), and a lot of time. I would suggest simply buying a GA16DE cylinder head and intake manifold, getting the wiring harness and ECU, and a new fuel pump. Being in the GA series, it will work on your engine. You will have to do some fun wiring splicing, though. It will also cost you a lot less money. If you live in the 'States, I have a cylinder head and intake manifold (with injectors) I can sell you.


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

cheaper to buy newer car :fluffy:


----------



## vanhite (May 13, 2005)

I think I will have to buy myself another car...

Is there any mods, except for timing advance to get the machine more pepi?
It is slow, and not really responsive. The timing advance did make a big difference, but still.

I think that the exaust is maybe giving to much back pressure, because it sounds really muffled. You actually hear the engine much more from the front, than from the exaust. 

Also, what exactly will it do if I get a lightweight flywheel. Will that help?


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

flywheel=quicker revs
get a bigger exhaust if it make us happy and try searching you will find lots of info that way  :crazy:


----------

